# 2013 Giant Defy 1 ...



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I see where the Defy 1 was picked best sportive bike in Cycling Plus in the $1300 range. I thought I would post the specs for future buyers: 

Size: ML
Frame Wt: 3.37lbs
Fork Wt: 1.24lbs/562g
Bike Wt: 19.86
Wheelset Wt with tires/tubes: 6.96lbs 

It appears the Scott Speedster 20 and Trek Domane 2.0 came close to taking the top spot. Last year Defy easily beat the competition. These reviews are subjective but do give some direction. The Defy fit between the race oriented Scott and the more upright Trek. 

FYI


----------



## mhach006 (Mar 1, 2013)

I recently bought the bike and I love it.
View attachment 276325


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Good setup. Did you swap out the stock 23c tires for 25c tires?


----------

